# Santee Cooper bassin!



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I just got back from vacation down in South Carolina. Once again I had the pleasure of spending the day with a friend and one of Santee Cooper's finest bass guides, Glenn Baxley.

Glenn and I fished for 2 days and practically had the lake to ourselves. Aside of some catfisherman we saw maybe 3-5 bass boats per day fishing.

We caught around 20 or so bass and the biggest ran about 3lbs with others ranging from 1 1/2 - 2lbs each, all solid keepers. The lake temps are running in the 40's to low 50's so fishing was slow for this time of year. The lake is also drawn down about 3 foot right now for the winter. 

If you fish this lake definately be careful due to the stumps, flats, and standing timber. I highly recommend you go with a guide such as Glenn if you've never fished there before. He could show you around and teach you how to run the lake which is very important on a shallow , stump filled lake like Santee Cooper.

If anyone is interested here is Glenn's site where you could contact him:
http://www.santeebassin.com


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Bill !!! Been going down there for the past few years . I love that area, and all it's rivers and lakes. Myself, Buckeye Bob & cwcarper were down there this past March when the Bassmaster Classic was being held there. It was pretty cool seeing some of the " pros " . That is a great lake for basss in March and April , as you probably know . There is a guy on the site , cannot remember who, maybe Alter??? whose avatar is a 12 pounder he caught down there... ........ THE CATKING !!! ( we were carpin , by the way  )


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

<----------- There she is 

Thanks King, love to brag about that fish 

Steve


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

My memory isn't as bad as I thought  Beautiful bass there  ..CATKING


----------



## fish 4 bass (Apr 10, 2004)

Been there bounced off a few of those stumps  Couldn't agree more Bill. there are alot of hazards in the santee copper lakes and the first time out should be with a guide.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Man Triton, is that a report of your fishing trip or a shameless plug for your buddy???  haha kidding ya! I would like to go there myself, but for catfish of course!

Hey king, why would you guys waste a trip there for Carp????oooopppppssss   Did I just say that? joking with ya!


Nice bass there Alter!


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

> Hey king, why would you guys waste a trip there for Carp????oooopppppssss Did I just say that? joking with ya!


I been wondering the same thing myself  

Steve


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Tough crowd...   

Rockbass, just giving some sound advice if you want to boat on Santee Cooper! It's a dangerous lake if you don't know where your going. One sure way to learn how to run it is go with someone that does know.

Here are some pics of our trip:


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I like to mix it up a bit. I usually go for the big cats. But something about having a real chance at a 40 pound carp took myself, cwcarper and Buckeye Bob on this most recent mission . Two of us got our forty pounders  with the smallest carp of the trip a whopping 33 pounds........ That is fun  Hey, this really is an excellent bassin area as well as JUMBO crappie and JUMBO 'gills ( many over 2 pounds)......... This season I haven't decided where to go......... My brother is a bass fisherman, and went with us a few years ago. He took a Coleman Jon boat and fished some areas. He didn't like the 12' gator that decided to follow him  ............ DA KING !!!


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Not to mention the poisonous snakes that hang in the cypress trees!  Look closely before you go to get your lure unstuck!


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Be sure to stop at Captain Kirks for seafood etc. My favorite restaurant of all time.
About a mile east of Santee.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Bill, were fihing Moultrie or Marion or both? My buddies and I used to go there every Spring for Stripers and we stayed at Atkins Landing near Monck's Corner on Lake Moultrie. We had a lot of fun down there.


----------



## Jitterbug (Apr 13, 2004)

Are you serious??? Poisonous snakes falling out of trees. That would add a new adventure to traditional fishing. Anyone ever had one in the boat (or even close to the boat)?


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

He is serious Jitterbug  Hey, talkin about snakes. Fish Reelfoot Lake in Tennessee if you want some poison snakes fallin on ya. LakeRaider said they are really bad down there. I remember the first time I wnt to Santee. I was wading in waste deep water in the river for about an hour. When I went back to shore, a couple guys cwcarper were talkin to said " You aint worried about the gators  or moccasins  That's when I realized that this wasn't freakin Kansas .................... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

We fished both! 1 Day on each lake...Obviously we only hit a very small percentage of both lakes!! You could fish there a week and not hit it all.





Whaler said:


> Bill, were fihing Moultrie or Marion or both? My buddies and I used to go there every Spring for Stripers and we stayed at Atkins Landing near Monck's Corner on Lake Moultrie. We had a lot of fun down there.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm dead serious. I've been told by the locals to be careful about the snakes. Some are passive but others have had snakes try to get into the boat. They like the cypress trees and lay in them from what I hear.

This shouldn't scare anyone away...just a little extra caution and observance before just trollin over to a tree to get unstuck,etc...




Jitterbug said:


> Are you serious??? Poisonous snakes falling out of trees. That would add a new adventure to traditional fishing. Anyone ever had one in the boat (or even close to the boat)?


----------



## Jitterbug (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks, Bill. I've been there twice. Saw several in the water that looked pretty intimidating, but never any in the trees (at least that I saw  I'll have to be a little more attentive next time. I know I was always more worried about gators when trying to get a lure free. The bassing and catfishing is too good for me to be scared away yet.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Lake Marion is 110,000 acres and Moultrie is 60,000 acres with a seven and a half mile long diversion canal in between the two lakes. One of the best Largemouth Bass areas used to be the Russelville flats in Lake Moultrie but since they built the new powerplant and dug the channel out through there I don't know how this area is anymore? Striper fishing is nothing like it used to be either.


----------



## AndroDoug (Apr 12, 2004)

JitterBug...Last week in Florida when fishing a quiet bay off of the Norris Dead river, called Twin Lakes, we had a moccasin swim right up to our boat!

I was on the front platform and I saw the snake coming from about 10 yards away. Bob and I both paused to watch this neat creature swim by us. He actually disappeared from sight underneath the hull overhang and between where the trolling motor shaft went into the water. We were both looking on the other side waiting for him to reappear. Based on the rate he was going and what my "mental clock" said, he was late in reappearing on the other side. Just when Bob and I started to think/say "what if he crawls up the trolling motor shaft and in to the boat?", he swam away. He must have paused for a second or 2 at the side of the boat.

It created a few tense moments and many minutes of laughter and "what ifs"!!

I actually caught a pic of him swimming away. Well here goes, my first pic posting. I had to downsize it and crop and this and that... I have no idea what I am doing... but here is the snake (I hope)


----------

